# Wolf Guard Terminators



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that wolf guard terminators are insanely cheap for the power weapon storm bolter variant, but i was also thinking of either combi-weapon/power weapon or combi-weapon/wolf claw. so tell me what you think the best variant is. i also think that a cyclone terminator would be useful for anti-tank purposes, but the assault cannon is just too beautiful looking not to use :biggrin:


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

I think it's best to take only a few WGTs per unit of WG to keep costs down.

My Loganwing uses this unit as a building block: 4 PAWG, 1 WGT w/ cyclone and chainfist. Only 150 points for a scoring unit (Logan) with respectable CC presence and awesome versatile shooting.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, well that sounds good to me  i will be able to use one of the models for arjac and another as logan. whatabout power armoured ones: i have 6 of them, 2 with power swords, 1 with frost blade, 1with a pair of wolf claws, 1 power fist and 1 TH/SS. are they viable. they have worked for me before.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah, the nicest thing about WG termies is that you don't have to have the whole unit equipped with TDA, which lets you make cheaper units with nearly the same uses. This is best exemplified by Chumbalaya's setup which costs very little and has pretty much the same firepower as a vanilla normal termie squad with a heavy weapon (storm bolters are meh anyway, what matters is the heavy weapon) if you start tooling up every man in the squad you end up with termies which are more expensive than vanilla ones, and at that point you might as well go with vanilla

43


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If you want a lot of models in Terminator armor, one solid loadout is a storm bolter and wolf claw. It's not too much more expensive than the power weapon and is far superior.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

If your coming up against something with a serious T value. Logan & WGT with power fists seem the way to go after running the stats. It's a shame Logan is soooo costly as it makes this combo so expensive. I also think he is a little overcosted and should have been around the 240 mark although not much in the big scheme of things it all adds up. Same for the rest if the SW HQ's. For an army meant to field more heroes, GW's costing of them is certainly restrictive.


----------

